# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  اخيراً يا دكتورة سامرين .. الحضرى يعود لحراسة العرين !!!!!!!!!!!

## dr.abdelgalil

*ولد في مثل هذا اليوم1 ابريل

dr.abdelgalil,سيدو (25)mageedy62 (50),
























ما تزعلى يا دكتورة 
دى كذبة ابريل
كل سنة انا وانتم والمريخ بألف خير

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وانت بالف خييييييييييييييير يادكتور 
ومعليش ماجات مننا 
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وانت بالف خييييييييييييييير يادكتور 
ومعليش ماجات مننا 



تسلم يا صفوة
يديك العافية

*

----------


## السيد

*يعني هسي نحنا نهني والا نعمل نايمين ونعتبرها تبع ابريل وكذبوووو يادكتور 
عموم وللضمان كدي 
كل سنه وانت نجم في سماء المريخ مزدان بالصحه والعافيه واجواء الفرح
والتورتايا عند الحضري اقصد عند سامرين الحق قبل كولا مايجازفه تلحق بسبوست التمرين
*

----------

